# my babies!!!!!!!



## pipsqueak (Feb 25, 2011)

these were born on the 03/03/11 from a broken dove buck to a self black doe! 8 in all, 3 does, 5 bucks

1 day old


----------



## pipsqueak (Feb 25, 2011)

3 days









5 days









7 days









9 days









bucks









does









they are now 14 days and have opened their eyes, ill get a new pic tonight!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Great pics and a lovely assortment of babies.


----------



## pipsqueak (Feb 25, 2011)

thank you x


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Some of those babies look almost dutch marked! Very cute


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice series of pix; I really enjoy this kind of thing. The babies look good!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

cute!


----------



## eschimpf (Mar 10, 2011)

Very cute.


----------

